# Inventory Arborist Wanted



## treebeach (Apr 14, 2005)

*Work Outdoors with TREES this Summer!*

Trees New England LLC is actively seeking certified arborists for the position of Inventory Arborist.

Trees New England LLC located in South Hadley, Massachusetts has opportunities for people interested in the field of arboriculture. This Inventory Arborist position involves working as a member of one of our project teams conducting a municipal street tree inventory in the City of Worcester, Massachusetts. 

Position Description: The position involves the field data collection of tree and site information on both GPS devices and hand-held computers regarding tree species identification, evaluation of health and condition, hazard identification, maintenance needs, and many other factors. The community to be inventoried is Worcester, Massachusetts. The collected data will be used by the City of Worcester to develop improved tree management and tree care operations. The position is being filled for this coming May commencement of work. 

Position Requirements: Applicants must be certified by either the Massachusetts or International Society of Arboriculture Certified Arborists program. Applicants must be college graduates with a minimum of a two-year degree in forestry, urban forestry, horticulture, arboriculture, plant biology, conservation, environmental science or related fields. Applicants must have excellent tree identification skills. Applicants living in the New England area within a commutable distance to Worcester will be given higher consideration. Additionally, computer literacy is beneficial as the work involves the use of advanced technology such as hand-held computers, pen-tablet computers, GPS equipment, and GIS and tree management software. A valid driver's license and good driving record is required.

Physically, the work requires walking with field equipment (GPS backpack, hand held computer) for up to 8 hours per day along city streets performing the tree inventory data collection. This Inventory Arborist position is a temporary position, from mid-May to the end of September 2005. 

Salary: Approximately $630.00/week 
(Compensation based upon qualifications & experience)

Email resume and cover letter to:	
Melissa LeVangie, Principal
Trees New England LLC
[email protected]

PO Box 441
South Hadley, MA 01075	
(866) 777-8733


----------

